# id confirmation



## newtocichlids2014 (Sep 23, 2014)

I just picked up 2 of these that were sold as blue neon peacocks but I just don't see the blue in them yet. I could just be my typical impatient self as I bought them to add some different colours to my predominantly orange tank but I've also been told they may be females. 
Any thoughts?



http://imgur.com/UPFz1YV


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Far too young to tell.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Do you understand that you need a male, and that a male needs time to color up. And of course, dull normal juveniles may be female or male. If you have larger, more aggressive fish in the tank, a male may take a long time to color up, and may never show full color. Coloring up depends a lot on pecking order.

What other fish are in the tank? Hybrid "peacocks"? Red Zebras? OB Mbuna?

Pic of a wild male


----------



## newtocichlids2014 (Sep 23, 2014)

I know very little about the hobby to be honest... hence my screen name...but am doing my best to correct that and this is why I signed up to a forum such as this one for help with my questions. My father in law started me with a few dragon blood peacocks and from there it spiraled to now.

I was aware that it would take some time for them to colour but being green to the hobby I am totally unaware on how to determine the age or sec or time for them to start to show their colours. Any input on this would be greatly appreciate despite being off topic to my original question.

Please excuse the lack of scientific name while I answer the question about what is currently in my 60 gallon tank.

1 bumblebee
4 dragon blood peacocks
1 ob peacock
2 red frontosa (sadly read about these being mutants after adding them)
1 yellow lab (??)
1 mbuna species (attached)
And those two unknowns



http://imgur.com/pMxfucv


thank you for the first reply about the lack of maturity to tell what type it is.


----------



## newtocichlids2014 (Sep 23, 2014)

Also, what do you mean by "do you understand you need a male" as stated in your reply to me? Since I do not yet know how to distinguish the sex of my fish and all are juvenile at less than 2 inches each I'm not sure why I need one or what you are stating. Again sorry for my ignorance. ... I am trying but still so new to all of this so bear with me please.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

newtocichlids2014 said:


> Also, what do you mean by "do you understand you need a male" as stated in your reply to me? Since I do not yet know how to distinguish the sex of my fish and all are juvenile at less than 2 inches each I'm not sure why I need one or what you are stating. Again sorry for my ignorance. ... I am trying but still so new to all of this so bear with me please.


Well, they can be hard to tell the difference when young. You could have females, males and females look the same when little.

If you bought the "Blue Neon Peacocks" under that name, they should be that. The pick looks like a juvenile of the type. Unknown if male thou. It is near impossible to guess Aulonocara races apart when young, they look so similar.

That blue Mbuna is a Cobalt Zebra, Metriaclima callainos

Not sure what a Red Frontosa is. Maybe post some pics of those and see if they are appropriate for you tank.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh, I guess there is a line bred so called "Red" Frontosa sold. Frontosa get large, and have a different temperament from Malawis.


----------



## newtocichlids2014 (Sep 23, 2014)

That was what I had read as well and that the red frontosa were generally not a legitimate species and were likely washed out brunudi frontosa (??) But obviously don't quote me on that. I do try to make sure my new additions are compatible and try to stay with Malawi specific but have to admit sometimes my want of colour variation gets the best of me. I don't know how most of you can sustain an addiction like this for long especially since I am 4 months in and have already allocated a room in my new place for a larger aquarium; however I do have to admit the debate between my wife and I over this rooms purpose is still under "negotiation" (haha).

With respect to them being blue neon peacocks I will have to place a little trust in my local 'medium box' fish store and give it some time to see what my fish actually mature in to.

is there anyway to get an estimate on age? 
And finally is there an estimated time line when I can expect to see colouration as an average?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Your fish could be a few months old or a year old or even older, it all depends on the conditions they were raised in. In peacocks I've had color "start" to appear at 1.5" in a fry growout tank, but usually when kept with more aggressive fish it will take them longer and they may not develop much color at all. Dominance plays a big role in how good they look. I would expect at around 3" you'll start to see some blue starting to develop in lower jaw and face. It could take a few months and if they aren't male they won't change in appearance.

I must point out that the bumblebee (Ps. crabro) is a totally unsuitable match for all your fish with the exception of the cobalt blue zebra. They get far too large and aggressive and will either outright kill your more timid fish or stress them out so that they may eventually fade away. To be honest I wouldn't have the zebra in there either. The rest of your fish may get along all right, the dragonsbloods are hit and miss as to how aggressive they are.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

I had read that the red frontosa had been dipped in a solution to almost "bleach" them... I don't know.. and I'm not saying it is bleach.


----------

